# You can take a pigeon out of the city, but...



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

My rescued feral pigeon, Monday, has a friend in a still-feral pigeon I've named 'Oscar'. He comes to the window frequently throughout the day to see Monday, and as of yesterday Oscar has begun courting him


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe they were a pair before and they've FINALLY found each other!!! Pigeons are amazing little creatures - I would put it past them!


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

wonderful photo!!!! pigeons are people..at least to me


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Great Photo!!! I currently have an injured rescue feral in a pet carrier that I put out on the table on my patio during the day. There is another feral who comes and sits on the arm of a chair and watches the bird all day long in the carrier. Maybe it is the mate? They are so smart and so sensitive. I need to get a photo like yours.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is such a wonderful picture!!! 



wolfwood said:


> *Maybe they were a pair before and they've FINALLY found each other!!! Pigeons are amazing little creatures - I would put it past them!


* that is quite possible. 

Thank you for sharing that great picture.


----------



## brenda67 (May 27, 2009)

pLEASE CAN ANYBODY HELP ME. I AM WORKING IN A SUPPORTED HOUSING PROJECT. THERE IS AN INJURED PIGEON, HE HAS CATGUTT WRAPPED AROUND HIS FOOT. ANY ADVICE ON HOW TO CATCH HIM AND WHAT I SHOULD DO


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

brenda67 said:


> pLEASE CAN ANYBODY HELP ME. I AM WORKING IN A SUPPORTED HOUSING PROJECT. THERE IS AN INJURED PIGEON, HE HAS CATGUTT WRAPPED AROUND HIS FOOT. ANY ADVICE ON HOW TO CATCH HIM AND WHAT I SHOULD DO


Your question was answered in your first post.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=387622&postcount=2


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dotist said:


> My rescued feral pigeon, Monday, has a friend in a still-feral pigeon I've named 'Oscar'. He comes to the window frequently throughout the day to see Monday, and as of yesterday Oscar has begun courting him
> 
> 
> Is he ready to be let out?...he already has a mate waiting for him that is cool.


----------



## brenda67 (May 27, 2009)

could any one give advice on removing string from a feral pigeons foot or would this need to be done by an expert? i have been told they are seen as vermin and i will find it hard to find vetinary help. i am from Plymouth in Devon. UK


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

brenda67 said:


> could any one give advice on removing string from a feral pigeons foot or would this need to be done by an expert? i have been told they are seen as vermin and i will find it hard to find vetinary help. i am from Plymouth in Devon. UK


http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/stringinjury.htm


----------

